# Боль в КПС и ягодице



## Эка (3 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте. Года 3,5 назад у меня резко заболела поясница. С тех пор я обросла мрт, рентгенами, кт. Невероятное множество неврологов. На снимках только небольшая, ни на что не давящая протрузия. Последние года два боль локализовалась строго справа. Не по центру позвоночника, а сбоку. Правая сторона. Неприятные, тянущие, глубокие боли в кпс и, внимание, боли в ягодице. Боли в спине гасились обезболивающими. Боль в ягодице со мной все эти 3,5 лет. Она просто есть, когда я делаю наклон вперед с прямыми ногами, мышцы будто разрываются, не хотят дать мне выпрямить ногу. Полгода я лечилась у психиатра, потому что причин для болей нет, на снимках все ок, а правая сторона спины и ягодица болят и все. Я пробовала покой, я пробовала спорт, мази, компрессы, мануальные терапевты, таблетки, уколы. Неврологи упорно залечивают позвоночник. Последний раз была у тпавматолога, поставил сакроилеит. Пришла к другому в эту же клинику, опроверг сакроилеит. Делали блокаду на уровне вертелов, не помогло.
Три  месяца назад я нашла на ютубе видео об упражнениях на кпс. Начала делать. И обнаружила, что у меня отпустило спину! Но ягодица по-прежнему болела, ее не берет ничего.. я делала эти упражнения, одно из них следущее: типа у меня боли справа, значит, таз немного повернут вперед и мы его должны "вернуть". Положение лежа на спине, берем болтное колено и притягиваем его к плечу на трй же стороне. Каждый раз после этого упражнения у меня щелкало СЛЕВА в кпс.
Но я делала, ведь помогает, ведь проходит спинка.
Как итог: уже 3 недели к ягодичным болям справа, которые так и не пропали, мрибавилась жуткая, жгучая боль в кпс СЛЕВА! там, где щелкало после упражнения. Я просто добавила себе новый источник боли. И я теперь не знаю, что делать. Кпс СЛЕВА ноет, хрустит при повороте, болит при ходьбе. 
Я не знаю, как быть. Не знаю, к кому идти, чтобы мне не стали снова залечивать маленькую протрузию и ставить мне отсутствующий сакроилеит.


----------



## La murr (3 Дек 2021)

@Эка, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Эка (4 Дек 2021)

@La murr, хорошо, попробую прикрепить. Спасибо.


----------



## Simos (4 Дек 2021)

Представьте КТ и МРТ снимки пояснично-крестцового отдела


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2021)

Подвижность в суставе проверяли?


----------



## AIR (5 Дек 2021)

Эка написал(а):


> Здравствуйте


День добрый.



Эка написал(а):


> Года 3,5 назад у меня резко заболела поясница. С тех пор я обросла мрт, рентгенами, кт. Невероятное множество неврологов. На снимках только небольшая, ни на что не давящая протрузия


Обычное дело.



Эка написал(а):


> Последние года два боль локализовалась строго справа. Не по центру позвоночника, а сбоку. Правая сторона. Неприятные, тянущие, глубокие боли в кпс и, внимание, боли в ягодице. Боли в спине гасились обезболивающими. Боль в ягодице со мной все эти 3,5 лет.


Ситуация стандартная, обычная. Желательно просто посмотреть пациента,  ну и для "антуражу " сделать рентгеновские снимки в двух проекциях,  чтобы на них предметно объяснить проблему пациенту.  Есть конечно некоторые вариации, зависящие от конституции и привычной осанки пациента.. Так как никаких снимков так и не представлено, то просто опишу обычное течение таких нарушений,  думаю будет полезно как и другим пациентам, так и некоторым докторам.
Часто ещё с младшего школьного возраста (сидение в школе, институте,  на работе за компьютером,  за рулём) формируется привычная осанка, когда в пояснице человек немного наклоняется вправо, а левое плечо уходит немного вверх и вперёд. При такой осанке нагрузка на поясницу и таз уже не симметрична,  а смещается вправо.. Постепенно справа становятся напряженными, ригидными, застойными, подвздошно-реберная мышца, квадратная мышца поясницы, более в месте прикрепления к тазу. Постепенно, пытаясь компенсировать их работу, перегружаются мышцы таза.. Здесь, в зависимости от конституции и степени нарушения статики,  имеется вариабильность. Некоторые пучки большой ягодичной мышцы,  средней ягодичной мышцы, напрягателя широкой фасции бедра и т.д.  (определяется при осмотре). Если положение крестца более пологое, по проявления более выражены.



Эка написал(а):


> Полгода я лечилась у психиатра, потому что причин для болей нет, на снимках все ок, а правая сторона спины и ягодица болят и все.


Разумеется,  заметных дегенеративных изменений нет, а статические отклонения, особенно небольшие, ещё уметь надо оценить, вкупе с данными объективного осмотра.



Эка написал(а):


> Я пробовала покой, я пробовала спорт, мази, компрессы, мануальные терапевты, таблетки, уколы.


Без точного понимания проблемы и акцентированного, методологически правильного лечения результат закономерный.



Эка написал(а):


> Неврологи упорно залечивают позвоночник. Последний раз была у тпавматолога, поставил сакроилеит. Пришла к другому в эту же клинику, опроверг сакроилеит. Делали блокаду на уровне вертелов, не помогло.


Проблема не совсем по их "кафедре" поэтому они и "не в курсе".



Эка написал(а):


> Положение лежа на спине, берем больное колено и притягиваем его к плечу на трй же стороне. Каждый раз после этого упражнения у меня щелкало СЛЕВА в кпс


Так как мышечные проблемные пучки уже не "пружинки" а "верёвочки", не амортизируют, а просто тянут таз в свою сторону, то перегруз и микротравматизация напротив.



Эка написал(а):


> Но я делала, ведь помогает, ведь проходит спинка


Ну даа.. растяжением расслабляли проблемные мышцы - нагрузка соответствует напряжению.



Эка написал(а):


> Как итог: уже 3 недели к ягодичным болям справа, которые так и не пропали, мрибавилась жуткая, жгучая боль в кпс СЛЕВА! там, где щелкало после упражнения. Я просто добавила себе новый источник боли. И я теперь не знаю, что делать. Кпс СЛЕВА ноет, хрустит при повороте, болит при ходьбе.


Так и бывает, при невозможности диагностировать проблему, самолечение её усугубило.



Эка написал(а):


> Я не знаю, как быть.


Искать специалиста.


----------



## Эка (6 Дек 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Искать специалиста.


Где его искать только... Уже столько их перепробовано. И неврологи, и травматологи-ортопеды. Это вообще лечибельно?

Хотя бы какого профиля спеца мне искать? Сил нет, как отравляют жизнь эти боли.

Не могу прекрепить пикчи, пишет большое разрешение, хотя уменьшала.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Подвижность в суставе проверяли?


Здравствуйте, а каким образом это можно диагностировать?

Если это имеет значение, то у меня, сколько себя помню, всегда на уровне крестца были бугорки, будто подушечки с жирком, если смотреть в профиль, то они выделяются.

Кстати, на мрт ортопед увидел, что утолщены связки, не говорил где, но показал на гребни подвздошной кости, в месте, где крепление с крестцом.

И ревмопробы в порядке.
Сейчас постоянно ноет левый кпс, который я сама своими упражнениями добила. А справа все как обычно - боль в ягодице при наклоне вперед с прямой ногой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2021)

Эка написал(а):


> ...а каким образом это можно диагностировать?


Сесть на стол, как в детстве, чтобы ноги свисали и поболтать ими влево и вправо, как маятником, с максимальным размахом.
Одинаково слева и справа?


----------



## Эка (6 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сесть на стол, как в детстве, чтобы ноги свисали и поболтать ими влево и вправо...


А что я должна при этом почувствовать?

Вышла от очередного травматолога.
Что я услышала: у меня искривление позвоночника с детства, сколиоз и торсия до кучи, хотя конечно я на рентгенах торсии не видела, выпирают ребра слева, лопатка справа, ужасное плоскостопие.
Господи, по описанию прям урод уродом, а я и не замечаю.
Назначено: магниты (уже делаю, нет эффекта) доделать, лодочку для спины, плавание, стельки. Короче, все то, что мною и так ДЕЛАЕТСЯ.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сесть на стол, как в детстве, чтобы ноги свисали и поболтать ими влево и вправо, как маятником, с максимальным размахом.
> Одинаково слева и справа?


Справа немножко потягивает кпс, но без болей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2021)

Эка написал(а):


> А что я должна при этом почувствовать?


Подвижность одинаковая?



Эка написал(а):


> Вышла от очередного травматолога.
> Что я услышала: у меня искривление позвоночника с детства, сколиоз и торсия до кучи, хотя конечно я на рентгенах торсии не видела, выпирают ребра слева, лопатка справа, ужасное плоскостопие.


Это объяснение почему именно у Вас так сложно все протекает и сложно поддается лечению, а не ординарно как у более прямых.



Эка написал(а):


> Господи, по описанию прям урод уродом, а я и не замечаю.


Это потому что урод - это другое, а перечисленное - индивидуальные особенности, вовремя не компенсированные.



Эка написал(а):


> Справа немножко потягивает кпс, но без болей.


То есть подвижность с в суставах одинаковая, значит проблема не отсюда.


----------



## Эка (7 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, подвижность наверное да. Я в целом не чувствую в них скованности. Но всегда чувствую при подъеме по лестнице, в момент занесения больной правой ноги, что кпс будто на каких-то шарнирах, будто хочет соскочить со своих креплений.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2021)

Боль при ходьбе вверх - энтезиты, трохантерит.


----------

